# Coffee Forum Day



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Glen for a great day at Bella Barista. It was great to put faces to names and chat in person. Appreciate all the work that you and others put into the event and hopefully it's the first of many. The 'hands-on' opportunity with the high-end espresso machines was a real feature and it was useful to see the home coffee bean roaster in action. I'm sure Birthday and Christmas present lists were being compiled throughout the day. Nice discount on equipment from the fantastically helpful Claudette, so I drove away with a loaded car boot.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd like to echo the above and also express my thanks the Glen for organising and Dave for his p#ss taking. .

I also came home with a boot full - the highlight being a Rocket Giotto Evo from Callum. Thanks Callum for the lessons by the way - I'm looking forward to putting the latte art skills into practice.

It was also good to meet everyone... especially the Essex boys!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Another BIG thanks to Glen and Nadine and Bella Barista and Claudette for organising the forum day, It was great to meet everyone and chat and have a

go on all the different machine's, I'm still buzzing now from all the coffee.









Have you fired up your new machine yet Daren or have you had too much caffine for one day.

Here's a few pics,

  

  

  

And a collection of coffeechaps levers and grinders


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha drooling at all the hardware! Sure it was a great day. Maybe I can make one another time!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes definitely buzzing still, made it back home on the "nippy" side. Could have probably done it in a similar time without the car.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Iroko

Great pics! I did manage to launch the Rocket









I thought I'd be be pulling shots like Callum as soon as I got home.... I wasn't! It was drinkable, but she can do better. So much to learn AGAIN. At least I've got tomorrow to practice.

Here's a crappy picture of it place. I'll try and get some better picture's tomorrow to do her justice.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ looking good daren. Enjoy


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Just made it home - thanks to Glenn for organising a most excellent day. Delighted to win a keepcup for being the only person to identify the Basmati Rice smell









Thanks to Coffeechap for that very fine shot he poured for me at the end of the day on the Londinium 1

Not decided definitely if I am going to buy a ludicrously expensive espresso machine yet but certainly won't be doing so for some months anyway. Dunno why the Londinium seems the most interesting

Many thanks also to the systemic kid for driving, and to Mr Boots 2 You for jelly babies and minstrels - and to CharlieJ for offering to lend me bits and pieces to get started (I have a Gaggia classic in the loft somewhere that I must dig out but have nothing to use with it at all...)


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks again from me too Glen, my enthusiasm for coffee has been re invigorated.

I've shot a few bits of video, will post on youtube soon


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

NickR said:


> Thanks again from me too Glen, my enthusiasm for coffee has been re invigorated.
> 
> I've shot a few bits of video, will post on youtube soon


Nothing incriminating I hope









Thanks for coming along today


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , great to meet everyone , is was terrific fun, props to Callum and Dave for churning shots out like troopers. Drude and Urban don't forget , stay away from the hippy milk . Learnt a bit but more importantly just great to meet and chat with like minded people, . Oh and even though you didn't wear the cap , thanks to Patrick for the transport , and Tim and Charlie for putting up with my chunterring in the car .

Cheers Glenn, Dave and BB for a fun day out .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great day out for Grommit and his whippets from up north:act-up: Great to meet up with forum members and put faces to names and handles. The day sped by alarmingly.



 

Thanks to Glen and Nadine for organising it - venue at Bella Barista was spot on - thanks to Claudette and staff who were on hand to help and advise. And finally thanks to Dave for busting a gut to bring lots of lovely levers for everyone to try out.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd just like to echo everyone else's thoughts about an excellent, fun and educating day. It was great to see so many people there just getting along and having fun. Got to say many thanks to Patrick for driving Glenn and Dave for the organising they did and the BB staff for being great all round(especially when we managed to flood the floor cleaning the cupping bowls lol). It was great to finally meet people in the flesh rather than just names on the forum and dinner afterwards with Dave and JD and we Northerners was really nice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great meeting you too Charlie.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Video of the event posted in the "video" section of the forum.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice little well made video with some funky music.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

just like to echo want everyone else has said. a great day, very well organised and i learnt a lot. it was great to meet some forum members, put faces to names and swap stories etc. sorry for not getting more involved but i wasn't feeling great on the day and had to leave a bit early. anyway, a big thank you to glenn, dave, callum and everyone involved. it's the dedication, passion and generosity of you guys that makes this forum so special. also a big thanks to claudette and bella barista for hosting the day so well, and showing once again why you are so highly regarded on this forum.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Another echoing of the general positive feedback from the event at Bella barista, was lovely to personally carry out the sale of my rocket and pass over to Daren who I know will learn and appreciate it. Great to see it in place on your bench!

Also was great to talk to a few of the members that have been bouncing ideas about machines and or techniques (mrboots, working dog and couple others)

It's always good to talk to like minded people about coffee and utilising the vast amount of machinery Bella had offered out to us I feel that if I hadn't sourced my L1 I would have been in a position to pull the trigger after this event which is nice - considering coffee machines aren't cheap!

Slightly gutted that I didn't get the chance to see Gary, Chris and spukey though!

The contributions of photos from the systemic kid and the video from nickr were lovely additions and it really rounds up the event for members who couldn't make the event.

Overall thumbs up and can't wait till I get chance to meet the members next time - wherever that maybe!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

CallumT said:


> Another echoing of the general positive feedback from the event at Bella barista, was lovely to personally carry out the sale of my rocket and pass over to Daren who I know will learn and appreciate it. Great to see it in place on your bench!
> 
> Also was great to talk to a few of the members that have been bouncing ideas about machines and or techniques (mrboots, working dog and couple others)
> 
> ...












It looks like we missed an awesome day


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> It looks like we missed an awesome day


Yes looks like a good time was had by all, i will be at the next one


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Daren said:


> Iroko
> 
> Great pics! I did manage to launch the Rocket
> 
> ...


Cool looking machine, looks in great condition.


----------

